# Christmas massacre



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, it happened. This is my first time. Not sure who did it, but it happened. My smaller tern has a wounded lip so I am guessing it was him.
This was the smallest P in the tank.

RIP Little Guy.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ooohhhh.. sorry man, whats left looks like he was coming along nicely. its never fun when this happens.
sorry for the loss


----------



## cuboyz (Oct 15, 2007)

dam nice looking p sorry for the lost the color looked great on him !


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks, yea he was going to be a nice looking one. Slowest growth, but he looked good.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

The natural order of things....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> The natural order of things....


Yea, too bad it had to be this one. He was like my little baby, everyone picked on him in my 55. When I moved them to the 125, he had no fin nips and was 90% healed. I thought everything was going so well.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 15, 2007)

damn...sorry man.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry for that loss!


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

sorry for the loss


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, I am still sad.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

That sucks man


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

maknwar said:


> The natural order of things....


Yea, too bad it had to be this one. He was like my little baby, *everyone picked on him in my 55. When I moved them to the 55*, he had no fin nips and was 90% healed. I thought everything was going so well.
[/quote]
what do you mean?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Sorry, I meant 125.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

ah. i see.
thats weird that they waited til he was in the bigger tank to do him in.
guess this is what we signed up for.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Nick g said:


> ah. i see.
> thats weird that they waited til he was in the bigger tank to do him in.
> guess this is what we signed up for.


Yea i guess I cant be too blown away by it. Just that it happened all of a sudden.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

unfortunately sh*t happens, justv the nature of the beast, but hey those terns are alot bigger so i guess they decided he was the week link and kicked his butt


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

MonkeyBum said:


> unfortunately sh*t happens, justv the nature of the beast, but hey those terns are alot bigger so i guess they decided he was the week link and kicked his butt


I think it was the smaller tern. He has been kinda mean to the reds.


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Sucks.
I bet they waited for you to leave them alone then attacked.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

we knew it would happen....better give a couple more away....before they get owned too!

sucks though


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> we knew it would happen....better give a couple more away....before they get owned too!
> 
> sucks though


No one wants them, red bellies are like ass holes around here.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

shitty


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

i meant everyone has them.


----------



## coreydyck (Dec 6, 2003)

[quote name='maknwar' date='Dec 26 2007, 06:26 AM' post='2095178']
Well, it happened. This is my first time. Not sure who did it, but it happened. My smaller tern has a wounded lip so I am guessing it was him.
This was the smallest P in the tank.

RIP Little Guy.

Yeah that never fun... Here's the piraya I lost a couple of months back


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

looks like he was the same size as mine.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Well it happened again. Got another one eaten.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

oh well. Time for a bigger tank....lol. They are thinning the shoal accordingly to fit thier needs/wants.

just noticed your little tribute in your sig. If I did that, the list would be huge! I have seriously lost count on how many of my fish have died due to cannabilism.

Get some money together, and I will sell you my whole setup for cheap, fish included!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I think I am going to try something different. I dont know what it is yet, but I really dont have enough time to take care of these fish. Seems like they need to be watched over all the time.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

watched over for what? So you can reach in and stop a fight? You can't prevent a damn thing when it comes to these fish. They are crazy, and if they don't like a fish, they will fight till the death with that fish. These fish even kill when they are trying to breed with eachother. They kill....that's thier nature. IMO, #1 cause for casualties in a tank is too many fish not enough room.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Here are some pics of all the fish that I have at have died due to cannabilism *just within a years time* Top pic, was biten, and it ruptured the swim bladder...causing him to only float
View attachment 161109

View attachment 161110

View attachment 161111

View attachment 161112

View attachment 161113


This Ternetzi was also killed, but didn't have a pic because the wife found it while I was at workossed it in the freezer before I got a chance to get a pic.
View attachment 161114


This fish should have died, but amazingly sucked his guts back up and healed in 2 weeks. Could have easily died.
View attachment 161115


All of these fish were kept in tanks 72"x18" footprint no less, and given best conditions all around. It just happens.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Sorry for the loss man...

R.T.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> watched over for what? So you can reach in and stop a fight? You can't prevent a damn thing when it comes to these fish. They are crazy, and if they don't like a fish, they will fight till the death with that fish. These fish even kill when they are trying to breed with eachother. They kill....that's thier nature. *IMO, #1 cause for casualties in a tank is too many fish not enough room.*


I dont agree with this statement at all. I think saying the tank is overstocked and that is the cause of the aggression is the easy answer...but if you look at the behavior of these fish and how they interact in overstocked tanks....that doesnt hold true at all.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I knew you would see that GG.....

I'm talking Medium stocked here......not like you guys do it out west....with 30 fish in a 125


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> I knew you would see that GG.....
> 
> I'm talking Medium stocked here......not like you guys do it out west....with 30 fish in a 125


:laugh:

I just dont think we have enough information to say there is a correlation between stocking and deaths in the aquarium. Every tank of pygos I have had...the fewer the fish per available territory...the more problems I had.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I knew you would see that GG.....
> 
> I'm talking Medium stocked here......not like you guys do it out west....with 30 fish in a 125


:laugh:

I just dont think we have enough information to say there is a correlation between stocking and deaths in the aquarium. Every tank of pygos I have had...the fewer the fish per available territory...the more problems I had.
[/quote]

Taotally agree with this statement-
I have had the same results.....My/"our" overcrowded tank runs just fine-Sure I have had some deaths-But certainly not like one would think...The only thin bad about a setup like that is the darn feeding bill to keep everyone happy.....


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Exactly....I totaly agree with the both of you. I think there is a HUGE differance between having 5 and 25...(Or 70 in AK's case) fish in a tank. They act completely differant when the numbers are low....instead of staggeringly HIGH! Not saying that there is anything wrong at all with stocking the hell out of a tank. If you can make it work.....great. But when some of us fellas who have less availability, time, money, etc.....I suggest low numbers of fish to prevent any bad things from happening, even then, you never know.

Glad we could finaly agree on something....lol

Ryan


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I finally picked up the pattern. If I leave my lights off for too long, some one gets it. Just like my last and biggest red. Happened this morning, and he was still breathing when I found him. I put him in some water with clove oil and he was out in 5 sec.

This guy was an inch thick and 7". He was also the most outgoing of all my pygos.


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

damn dude, he was a good looking fish








sorry for the loss.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow man, that sucks. That's a hell of a chunk he's missing I can't believe he was still breathing.
If darkness is the cause, why dont' you try running some moonlights like people put on their reef tanks?


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Sad...Sorry man.


----------



## hungry84 (Sep 8, 2007)

maknwar said:


> Well, it happened. This is my first time. Not sure who did it, but it happened. My smaller tern has a wounded lip so I am guessing it was him.
> This was the smallest P in the tank.
> 
> RIP Little Guy.
> ...


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> Here are some pics of all the fish that I have at have died due to cannabilism *just within a years time* Top pic, was biten, and it ruptured the swim bladder...causing him to only float
> View attachment 161109
> 
> View attachment 161110
> ...


Funny... I have had tons of every kind of pygo and only had 1 cannibalism death and that was when I was away for 5 days on vacation with no one taking care of my fish! I would never do that again, but that was when I first got into them.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I couldnt tell who had killed them but I am guessing it was my big tern. Maybe he just doesnt play well with others.

Aaronic, you have all of them together since they were little?


----------

